# For cars that go down in ships ...



## highbeam (Sep 30, 2002)

Jon -

Can you guess how BMW will handle the situations of those of us who took ED and whose cars went down with the Tricolor?
For example, will we be offered another ED delivery? Will we be part of a priority build? Will we be offered our money back as an option? Is it certain that the marine insurance will cover the losses completely?

What was done in the past when ED cars were totalled in transit?

- Thanks


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

highbeam said:


> *Jon -
> 
> Can you guess how BMW will handle the situations of those of us who took ED and whose cars went down with the Tricolor?
> For example, will we be offered another ED delivery? Will we be part of a priority build? Will we be offered our money back as an option? Is it certain that the marine insurance will cover the losses completely?
> ...


A novel situation for me...

:dunno:

All of the above??


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

I have this to say, RIP my Bavarian babies. :bawling:


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

*Ouch*

By the looks of the second shipt it looks like a head on collision. Guess W&W needs to invest in some ship size airbags. :yikes: I just checked their website and they haven't put up any press releases yet. Someones insurance is going to take one heck of a financial hit.


----------



## highbeam (Sep 30, 2002)

Marine insurance of this kind is likely re-insured, meaning that the risk is spread among many carriers. The same thing is true of earthquake and hurricane insurance, for example, for which the numbers can be much greater.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Well, you know for sure you won't be getting your original car back, so the possiblities are:
1) you get a new car instead of the one with 1k miles (or whatever on it) instead
2) you get a new car, but have to pay a bit for the used miles (i.e., the initial depreciation).
If BMW and the insurance do the right thing, you'll get a new car. I would doubt they'd make you go back over to pick up the car again. If they did, they ought to pay for the trip.


----------



## IXinCO (Dec 11, 2002)

*How many ED's on Tricolor?*

Jon,

Any idea of how many ED's would have been on the Tricolor? There are three of us who have posted to this site. This time of year, I would guess that the number of ED's would be small compared to the number of Dealer cars onboard. I talked to BMWNA today and they are still reeling from the news- asked me to be patient while they figure it all out. I would appreciate it if you would keep us all posted on what you know. Another question, what constitutes "replacement value" for an ED with only 10 miles on it? US retail or BMW cost?

Thanks. you should change my screen name to IXatsea


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2002)

*Re: How many ED's on Tricolor?*



IXinCO said:


> *
> Thanks. you should change my screen name to IXatsea *


"at sea" isn't quite right either.

How about "iX 30M down"?


----------



## BMW (Dec 17, 2002)

I have a friend that took ED on a new M3 (several years ago). His buddy totalled it at the Nurburgring. It is my understanding that BMW/insurance just gave him a new car, delivered to his local dealer.


----------



## seivwrig (Apr 20, 2002)

BMW said:


> *I have a friend that took ED on a new M3 (several years ago). His buddy totalled it at the Nurburgring. It is my understanding that BMW/insurance just gave him a new car, delivered to his local dealer.  *


That is probably why the policy at the Nurburgring does not allow cars with tourist plates


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

what is Nurburgring?


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2002)

jrubens said:


> *what is Nurburgring? *


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

jrubens said:


> *what is Nurburgring? *


 oh geezes.. I am w/ TD on this.

jruben, what kind of BMW/ED enthusiast are ya?? that question is right up there w/ "what's an engine?" 

Okay pay attention:

nurburgring.nordschleife

and

ring taxi

cheers,

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## jrubens (Aug 14, 2002)

what kind of ED enthusiast am I? one who is planning their first ED....

good thing I have y'all around to explain the little things to me...

now, what's this "clutch" thing I keep reading about?


----------



## OBS3SSION (Oct 1, 2002)

Hey, I only learned of the Ring myself just a few weeks ago... and I still would like to know more about it. :thumbup:


----------



## beewang (Dec 18, 2001)

We really should start a new thread w/ this as this is really OT on the thread relates to TriColor. This will be my last reply on this thread dealing w/ nuburgrin.

have fun!!

Sabine the M5 taxi driver

nuburgirn Pictures

beewang:bigpimp:


----------



## Ausgang (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Ouch*



GimpyMcFarlan said:


> * . . . Guess W&W needs to invest in some ship size airbags. :yikes: *


Either that or get some sort of Park Distance Control ---- because they don't seem to have use for the nav/com/radar systems they've got.


----------

